# Breakfast plus a surprise



## thegreatmc (Jul 3, 2015)

Decided it had been to long since I had done a fatty (2 days is to long BTW). After looking in the fridge I decided today was a breakfast for dinner day. I put some fried diced potatoes with sweet peppers (would rather use my fresh serrano peppers bit some don't like the heat), cheddar cheese, and hard cooked eggs inside some Jimmy Dean's and rolled my bacon weave out flat. I like making the weave before rolling because it forces the bacon into essentially one big piece that covers everything with no holes and it also gets the bacon thin enough it will crisp. 

The innards:












20150703_095554.jpg



__ thegreatmc
__ Jul 3, 2015






Onto the smoker with the surprise. I'm doing some of 

 smokin218r
's pineapple bites. 












20150703_141802.jpg



__ thegreatmc
__ Jul 3, 2015


----------



## smokin218r (Jul 3, 2015)

Awesome MC! Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## thegreatmc (Jul 3, 2015)

Pulled it at 162* IT. 













20150703_163216.jpg



__ thegreatmc
__ Jul 3, 2015






Pineapple bites are already in the sauce waiting to warm up. Everything finished early for once, so now it waits. In a couple hours there will be a money shot and a review of taste.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 3, 2015)

Looks tasty! Nice weave!


----------



## thegreatmc (Jul 3, 2015)

And the money shot. Can't believe I hit the egg perfect like that. 













20150703_181705.jpg



__ thegreatmc
__ Jul 3, 2015


----------



## themandlj32 (Jul 3, 2015)

Very nice!! That looks awesome.


----------



## thegreatmc (Jul 3, 2015)

The pineapple apps are a new staple in the MC household. I made one slight change in that we found a mustard from Matt's Mom's Mustards that is a mango habenaro and I used that instead of Chinese spicy. I had to be careful when eating those because if I would have gotten any on my face my tongue would have beaten my brains out trying to get it. I'm going to start using that sauce recipe for little smokies.

The fatty was also good. I really love the basic flavors of smoke, bacon, and sausage. I mean, what's not to like?


----------



## thegreatmc (Jul 3, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks tasty! Nice weave!



Thanks DS. The weave isn't too tough once you figure out the steps. 



Themandlj32 said:


> Very nice!! That looks awesome.



Thank you. It turned out great. Even my great aunt said she liked it and she's in that crabby old age stage where she doesn't like anything.


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 4, 2015)

TGMC, Nice fatty sir !


----------



## thegreatmc (Jul 4, 2015)

CrazyMoon said:


> TGMC, Nice fatty sir !



Thank you. They are amazing.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 6, 2015)

TheGreatMC said:


> And the money shot. Can't believe I hit the egg perfect like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thegreatmc (Jul 6, 2015)

After cutting it up to serve I realized the eggs spun when I rolled it and most of the slices showed egg like that. I'll take credit for skill but I'm not that good.


----------



## driedstick (Jul 7, 2015)

That sure looks good - nice job 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------

